# Help



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Why do my reds turn black but not fully black. Sometimes they are black and sometimes they are just there regular color selves. They are about 2 years old and 6-7 inches. I have 3 of them in a 75 gallon.


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Number of possible reasons.
You would know if they were preparing to breed because there would be breeding specific behaviour accompanying the colour change.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They also show different colors during the day or night (light on or off).

When you see them doing "the dance" and digging a nest, that's the best indicators of breeding.


----------



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you think they are getting ready to breed or want to?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its a possibility... all groups of fish are different. Some might start to breed earlier than others, some later in life... really is up to them.


----------



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Any good tips on what I can feed them?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just give them what you have been giving them...No reason to change their diet!..


----------



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright thanks. Anything else I should do to trigger them to breed? Any useful tips that has worked you?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you do a waterchange, try using cooler water (not cold!) to drop the temp a few degrees. Sometimes that can help, as it did with my cichlids.


----------



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Should I use regular tap water or drinking water?


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Tap water with a de chlorinator if you have chlorine or chloramine in the water (I recommend prime by seachem).


----------



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Would stress coat work or amquel? How fresh should the water be for when I pour so that they can breed?


----------

